
Networking Guides for Linux Sysadmins - tcarriga
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/networking-guides
======
shiftpgdn
It's a shame the Amazon/Microsoft marketing machine is slowly killing the art
of system administration. Though I guess I probably sound like a greybeard
complaining about kids today and their fancy libraries and compilers.

~~~
adatavizguy
It is nice to be able to throw up a nice interactive data viz app in a day on
Reddit that can handle millions of POST requests with minimal effort.

~~~
briffle
When it works, it's great. When you have to 'prove' a problem isn't yours, and
you send tcpdump files to the developer and partner company's networking team
showing how the remote firewall is rejecting the packets, and neither of the
recipients knows how a packet syn-ack sequence should work, or what this
Wireshark tool is, it's sad.

~~~
nyxxie
That knowledge is becoming increasingly low level though as we build further
abstractions over it. If you're working on a network you probably aught to
know how TCP works, or at least know how to use Wireshark and a reference. If
you're trying to spin up a simple webapp on AWS, you can pretty much stop
thinking about firewalls and networking once you set up security
groups/NACLs/policies/etc and confirm you can hit whatever is behind them.
With new trends like immutable infrastructure coming into vogue, I'd even
argue that system administration altogether is becoming a more niche skillset.

------
bluedino
RedHat spams the crap out of /r/redhat with these, some of them are of very
low quality

~~~
kbr2000
Indeed, which is what they're doing here: the OP only posts RedHat
fabrications like that in here...

~~~
jlgaddis
Yep, one a day for the last month, on average -- and they post the shortened
links instead of the "real" URLs.

All but two have ended up _[dead]_

------
doublerabbit
>Becoming friends with NetworkManager

Never. The same goes for Systemd too.

~~~
tuldia
Why?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_AIw9bGogo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_AIw9bGogo)

------
dang
Lists don't make for such great discussion, because they end up being about
the lowest common denominator of the items on the list, which is always
something generic. Generic discussions aren't as interesting because there's
rarely anything new to say about them. It's better to pick the most
interesting item on the list and submit that.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20denominator%20list&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20generic%20discussion&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
psibi
Is there any good Linux based networking book/resources which teaches you from
first principles ?

~~~
tgeery
Mostly linux agnostic, but in case it helps, its was all right for me. The
practice exercises at the end of each section offer some hands-on help with
some linux tools

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/saylordotorg-
resources/wwwresources...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/saylordotorg-
resources/wwwresources/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Computer-Networking-
Principles-Bonaventure-1-30-31-OTC1.pdf)

as recommended from this course

[https://learn.saylor.org/course/view.php?id=84](https://learn.saylor.org/course/view.php?id=84)

------
big_chungus
A listicle of networking guides. I guess this may be found useful by some, but
it appears to me as buzz feed-tier tech writing with no content produced;
certainly not what I'd expect from a professional outfit like red hat.

